# Overclocking RAM with Ryzen



## krusha03 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to overclock the RAM on my new Ryzen system (see spec). I have a DR, Samsung E-die ram which is not the best however I was thinking with relaxed timings I will be able to reach the rated 3000 MHz with 4 sticks. Currently it seems like I am hitting a brick wall at 2866MHz with 4 sticks and 3200 MHz with 2 sticks (with the timings on safe profile). No matter the voltage or timings I am not able to go higher. Anyone has any suggestions on settings to try?

 I looked at the chart below but it's not very clear to me. What is meant by DRAM training? Also how does the flow chart work I follow No 1, 2 etc in a circle or? Finally what does *decrease if UHQ means


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to overclock the RAM on my new Ryzen system (see spec). I have a DR, Samsung E-die ram which is not the best however I was thinking with relaxed timings I will be able to reach the rated 3000 MHz with 4 sticks. Currently it seems like I am hitting a brick wall at 2866MHz with 4 sticks and 3200 MHz with 2 sticks (with the timings on safe profile). No matter the voltage or timings I am not able to go higher. Anyone has any suggestions on settings to try?
> 
> ...


DRAM training is the automatic bit where your auto memory settings get selected, ie when the motherboard boots it tries an initial memory timing setup and if it fails it auto adjusts seconadary and tertiary timings then retry's ,hopefully with success otherwise it retries to adjust it again, you can set the maximum number of retests in some bios.

That chart makes a lot of sense and factually is correct, most people are not that thorough though, but its a good guide with some tips Ill use myself.
im presently at 3200 c15 on samsung bdie bad chips?? thats wrote in the spd table, which is only one cas tick lower then stock so im still actively trying to clock my memory higher just due to crunching and folding I cant use anything but rock solid settings.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2019)

Link to your RAM pls?

Have you tried XMP then just adjusting the main timings manually? what voltage is your RAM?


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 16, 2019)

The chart looks daunting but it's really not. DRAM training happens when you hit the power button, before you finish POSTing. If you POST successfully, your ram is successfully trained. If it fails and you never manage to post, try branch one off of "Successful DRAM training ?" Try again. If that doesn't work, try branch two. And just keep going this way until one of the branches works. If none of the branches work, that config likely will never work and you'll probably have to try a different one.

And that's kinda how it goes with each branch. Where it asks you to change settings, stick to the ranges recommended by the calc for that profile. If you can't make it work within those ranges, it probably won't. Or at least in my experience it never has. Honestly the chart is mostly helpful in showing you how things can go wrong as you go along. Just look at what it recommends and when/why - there's a lot of things to learn there. You don't nessesarily have to follow it to the letter, so long as you understand what it's trying to convey. It gives a lot of good points of research simply by presenting you with questions. Basically "Why is it asking me to change that here?" Look into it and you'll get your answer, and maybe some insights into what's holding you back. And little by little you can construct a big picture in your head that is more specific to your exact setup. It will help you to identify its strengths and weaknesses. It's important to be able to do that. People with similar setups can tell you what works for them, but it may not even begin to work for you, for a multitude of reasons.

The whole UHQ deal, as I understand it, is mostly limited to certain types of b-die that are more aggressively binned. You can ignore it in your case.

I will say, the chart is helpful in that it sort of takes you down this tedious brute-force path of finding ways in which your specific RAM is temperamental on your specific board with your specific chip, but ultimately you will probably get better results going off of the beaten path. There are so many ridiculous little things that you'll never figure out just tweaking settings and following a guide, like memory holes, where certain frequencies won't work no matter what you do because because of your CLDO_VDDP voltage placing a "hole" in the range you're trying to hit. With that you have to go back and forth with lesser timings and working settings, tweaking that voltage until the hole moves to a different speed, so you can then start getting the speed you want to post. Lotta crap like that.

Also mind your voltages. If you're following the calc at all, try starting a little below the recommended voltage. With SoC voltage especially, there tend to be sweet spots and sometimes they can be quite narrow. Higher is often not better. It's one of the easiest places to be stuck hitting a wall and not know it. CPU voltage can play a large role too, especially with faster speeds and you running 4 sticks. What was stable for your CPU with looser timings and lower speeds may not be as you pump the RAM up. CPU voltage often needs a little kick, or offset, depending on how you're running it.

I wish I could tell you more about e-die specifically, and what its limitations really are. One thing I will say... ...with quite a few sticks out there (or MOST, really) you will not hit rated speeds on Ryzen, as most are binned on Intel platforms, which are not nearly as temperamental. Depending on the timings, the speeds you're throwing out there already sound like about the most you can really hope for, generally speaking, even with the good stuff most people do not get past that point.


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 16, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> DRAM training is the automatic bit where your auto memory settings get selected, ie when the motherboard boots it tries an initial memory timing setup and if it fails it auto adjusts seconadary and tertiary timings then retry's ,hopefully with success otherwise it retries to adjust it again, you can set the maximum number of retests in some bios.
> 
> That chart makes a lot of sense and factually is correct, most people are not that thorough though, but its a good guide with some tips Ill use myself.
> im presently at 3200 c15 on samsung bdie bad chips?? thats wrote in the spd table, which is only one cas tick lower then stock so im still actively trying to clock my memory higher just due to crunching and folding I cant use anything but rock solid settings.



What I am usually getting is either boot first time, roll back to 2133MHz after few reboots or not boot at all so i guess I am always past that point when the system boots. I will try playing with different settings according to the chart



NdMk2o1o said:


> Link to your RAM pls?
> 
> Have you tried XMP then just adjusting the main timings manually? what voltage is your RAM?



I have 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistic Tactical _BLT8G4D30AETA_ . I have tried anything between 1.35 and 1.45 volts. In principle i don't really need 32GB so I am willing to run with 2 sticks if performance increase is significant.



robot zombie said:


> Also mind your voltages. If you're following the calc at all, try starting a little below the recommended voltage. With SoC voltage especially, there tend to be sweet spots and sometimes they can be quite narrow. Higher is often not better. It's one of the easiest places to be stuck hitting a wall and not know it. CPU voltage can play a large role too, especially with faster speeds and you running 4 sticks. What was stable for your CPU with looser timings and lower speeds may not be as you pump the RAM up. CPU voltage often needs a little kick, or offset, depending on how you're running it.
> 
> I wish I could tell you more about e-die specifically, and what its limitations really are. One thing I will say... ...with quite a few sticks out there (or MOST, really) you will not hit rated speeds on Ryzen, as most are binned on Intel platforms, which are not nearly as temperamental. Depending on the timings, the speeds you're throwing out there already sound like about the most you can really hope for, generally speaking, even with the good stuff most people do not get past that point.



That's interesting. Most of the time I was going for max voltage (thinking more is better stability wise). Currently tried up to 1.2V on SOC (in 0.25V steps) and up to 1.45V on the CPU with no overclock. ATM i am still waiting for my watercooler AM4 retention kit so I am not overclocking the CPU but looking to find the best RAM settings in the meantime


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2019)

Have you tried XMP settings then just adjusting timings/RAM voltage, that's all I have done with 2 seperate kits and managed overclocks out of both or at least stock speeds with improved timings, I have single rank hynix right now and my previous "set" was 2x mismatched sticks of dual rank. I also wouldn't recommend setting SOC to 1.2v and probably start at 1.1-1.5v and leave your CPU vCore auto, 1.45v is far too high for atock clocks. 

I have Ryzen 1600 @3.9Ghz - 1.375v and Teamgroup DDR4 3000 16GB (2x8GB) running at 3200 with 3000 timings at 1.4v. No need to touch anything else. Though I only have 2 sticks and not 4, I would imagine that with 2 you should be able to exceed 3000mhz. All on a cheap B350 board.

Maybe try XMP. Change timings to 16.18.18 and up voltage to 1.4 leave CPU vcore auto and SOC 1.1


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 16, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have you tried XMP settings then just adjusting timings/RAM voltage, that's all I have done with 2 seperate kits and managed overclocks out of both or at least stock speeds with improved timings, I have single rank hynix right now and my previous "set" was 2x mismatched sticks of dual rank. I also wouldn't recommend setting SOC to 1.2v and probably start at 1.1-1.5v and leave your CPU vCore auto, 1.45v is far too high for atock clocks.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600 @3.9Ghz - 1.375v and Teamgroup DDR4 3000 16GB (2x8GB) running at 3200 with 3000 timings at 1.4v. No need to touch anything else. Though I only have 2 sticks and not 4, I would imagine that with 2 you should be able to exceed 3000mhz. All on a cheap B350 board.
> 
> Maybe try XMP. Change timings to 16.18.18 and up voltage to 1.4 leave CPU vcore auto and SOC 1.1


You mean use XMP profile and then set the timings according to the calculator? I tried that but still did not work. The voltages I gave were just an example. In principle I am running the SOC in the 1 - 1.1V range and CPU in 1.35 - 1.4 range

And yeah with 2 sticks i managed to run them at 3200MHz stable vs 3000 MHz stock


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> You mean use XMP profile and then set the timings according to the calculator? I tried that but still did not work. The voltages I gave were just an example. In principle I am running the SOC in the 1 - 1.1V range and CPU in 1.35 - 1.4 range
> 
> And yeah with 2 sticks i managed to run them at 3200MHz stable vs 3000 MHz stock



Stick with 2866 and keep all 4 sticks, the difference between that and 3000 is minimal even though Ryzen prefers higher clocks. Then maybe work at getting your timings down and call it a day IMO


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jan 16, 2019)

try using dram calculator for ryzen from here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

it worked for me and my ram is samsung bdie but apparently there is an oem version of the same stuff that wont go any tighter than 16-17-17-17-32. just open the application and plug in all your settings and specs then click "r-xmp" and choose from one of the three calculations available. take a picture with your phone so that you can go into the bios and plug in all the settings afterwards.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> try using dram calculator for ryzen from here:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/
> 
> it worked for me and my ram is samsung bdie but apparently there is an oem version of the same stuff that wont go any tighter than 16-17-17-17-32. just open the application and plug in all your settings and specs then click "r-xmp" and choose from one of the three calculations available. take a picture with your phone so that you can go into the bios and plug in all the settings afterwards.


i think that's my ram(ok but not the best) , and its why i mentioned c15 , that alone took time, but i couldnt get any profile out of that (ryzen memcalc)that did work , none of stilts boot for me either.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 17, 2019)

start with 2 sticks so you can get an idea of what your ram likes, trying to tune all 4 sticks at the same time makes it that much harder to dial in your settings. also if you're still having a lot of trouble dialing in your desired settings try swapping out one stick for another, the quality of each stick might be slightly different even though they are binned the same. ram overclocking is much more difficult than your average cpu overclocking and takes a lot of time and patience to get dialed in correctly. the best thing to do is familiarize yourself with that flow chart and learn were all the settings are for each of the blue blocks.


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 21, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> try using dram calculator for ryzen from here:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/
> 
> it worked for me and my ram is samsung bdie but apparently there is an oem version of the same stuff that wont go any tighter than 16-17-17-17-32. just open the application and plug in all your settings and specs then click "r-xmp" and choose from one of the three calculations available. take a picture with your phone so that you can go into the bios and plug in all the settings afterwards.


This is what i was using. I am currently on holiday so not working on the system



Arrakis9 said:


> start with 2 sticks so you can get an idea of what your ram likes, trying to tune all 4 sticks at the same time makes it that much harder to dial in your settings. also if you're still having a lot of trouble dialing in your desired settings try swapping out one stick for another, the quality of each stick might be slightly different even though they are binned the same. ram overclocking is much more difficult than your average cpu overclocking and takes a lot of time and patience to get dialed in correctly. the best thing to do is familiarize yourself with that flow chart and learn were all the settings are for each of the blue blocks.


Already did that and tried with both pairs when 2 sticks are in they work at 3200 MHz with the safe profile for samsung e-die ram. Fast profile doesnt work on any stick when used 2. Same goes for 4 sticks. 2866 MHz work with safe profile and anything above results in errors (if it posts)


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have read that if you populate all of your DIMM slots the highest speed you can get is 2933 across all 4.


----------



## Hockster (Jan 22, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I have read that if you populate all of your DIMM slots the highest speed you can get is 2933 across all 4.


Incorrect. I've got a Ryzen 2700X on an Asus Crosshair VII with 4 sticks of Corsair running at 3200MHz.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Incorrect. I've got a Ryzen 2700X on an Asus Crosshair VII with 4 sticks of Corsair running at 3200MHz.



Thanks that must have been on the first Gen Ryzen boards


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I have read that if you populate all of your DIMM slots the highest speed you can get is 2933 across all 4.



Yea, I am running 4-B-Die DIMMs on my 1st Gen Threadripper and I've capped out at 2933 @ 14-14-14-34-48.  I'm hoping 2nd Gen when I move to it.. (if I do) does better...lol


----------

